# Michael Connelly's Books (Bosch, Lincoln Lawyer)



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've been reading a series about a homicide detective named Bosch for years. It's well written and "can't put down". The author had also come out with "The Lincoln Lawyer" series . 

Bosch is an older detective that doesn't really get along with his higher ups too well. He's "old school". He's good at what he does. Interesting character.

Anyway, Amazon themselves produced a series of Bosch. They have 2 seasons now (20 episodes) that are excellent and reflect the books in an excellent way. Seems the character actors were well picked. The series on amazon are free to Prime customers . I love it. If you like homicide detective books, this series is great. And very little romance-a good thing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I too have read most of those two series. Connelly does a good job of making his characters feel real. 

I saw that on the series, what I didn't get was the guy playing Bosch saying there was a sense of humor in his character. Huh? I don't remember Bosch being known for his sense of humor.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

He doesn't have a sense of humor in this series either. Seems the only time he smiles is when he's with his daughter. I really like the series, and it's very well cast. And it's free with Prime. I am so hooked!


----------

